# Verona,Italy



## sts (Dec 9, 2002)

Discovering Verona,a nice city in nortern Italy!


----------



## chukchi (Jan 6, 2005)

What a beauty. I miss Italy so much, can't wait to go back


----------



## northern italian (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Falcon83 (Jan 10, 2005)

Oh!! I've never seen this city, it must be beautifull

thanks STS!


----------



## sts (Dec 9, 2002)

^You're welcome!!
Northetn,I'm waiting for some wintry pics!!
Chukchi,you 'll be always well accepted here,wherever you come!


----------



## _Gedas_ (Sep 8, 2005)

OMG!so beautiful!what population of this city?


----------



## sts (Dec 9, 2002)

Some more from the italian smallest metropolis!


----------



## tpe (Aug 10, 2005)

How can one not love the cities and villas of the Veneto? The Roman Amphitheater is the most memorable site in Verona, IMO.


----------



## streetscapeer (Apr 30, 2004)

I adored verona when I went..I'll make my own thread soon!


----------



## LuckyLuke (Mar 29, 2005)

Beautiful Verona :yes:
What's this Falcon83?


----------



## Ex-Ithacan (Nov 30, 2002)

It's amazing there's so many impressive old structures and no modern stuff in sight. Thanks for the pics.


----------



## Falcon83 (Jan 10, 2005)

LuckyLuke said:


> Beautiful Verona :yes:
> What's this Falcon83?


These are Scaliger Arches, they're tombs of the Scaliger Lords which ruled Verona and part of North Italy during the XIV century.


----------



## Falcon83 (Jan 10, 2005)

_Gedas_ said:


> OMG!so beautiful!what population of this city?


265000 people


----------



## i.q.ninja (Jul 21, 2005)

beautiful, why do people like old building in italy?


----------



## Falcon83 (Jan 10, 2005)

because you can build all the modern buildings you want but you can't build past centuries buildings. In verona there are modern buildings too (shopping malls, offices etc.), but not huge stuff.


----------



## chukchi (Jan 6, 2005)

sts said:


> Chukchi,you 'll be always well accepted here,wherever you come!


thanks a lot. I was in Italy last summer. I loved it so much and when I had to leave it I was crying like a baby.


----------



## Ellatur (Apr 7, 2004)

omg verona is so sexy! thnx for providing us with such images!


----------



## Whose Homepage (Oct 3, 2002)

Mille grazie, sts, sei molto bravo!!! kay:

Thank you for these gorgeous photos of beautiful Verona! :applause: :happy:


----------



## sloid (May 23, 2005)

So this is where Romeo and Juliet lived, and died. Nice city, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Puente del Mundo (Oct 3, 2005)

Questa e una bella citta

Sono stato qui in agosto 2003, mi a piaciuto molto, voglio tornare qualcuno giorno!!


----------

